# where to get cowl hood



## virginiavenom (Feb 20, 2011)

does anyone make a cowl hood for these cars? I have a GTO style that has a minor nose ding on it, but I'm looking for a cowl style hood for a little more room height wise under the hood. any suggestions would be greatly appreciated. otherwise I will likely begin working on the hood this week.
not partial to any real hood height in particular, just not more than 4" cowls


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

would have to graft cowl onto hood. if you were closer i would swap you hoods as i am looking for a GTO hood and have a perfect Tempest hood that you could splice cowl onto.


----------



## virginiavenom (Feb 20, 2011)

I swear I've seen a few though. everyone just makes their own?


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

VV, Check the fiberglass race hood companies.....Eric


----------



## virginiavenom (Feb 20, 2011)

most don't do them, but a few I talked to stated they could make me a one off if I sent them my current hood for about 1000$. can't believe that price. I think I might just have to rock this hood for now. just have to get the little ding pulled out of the nose.


----------



## stracener (Jul 27, 2010)

You don't mention what year you have, or if you're looking to replace the entire hood or install a cowl... but check out VFN and Glasstek. We bought a 6" cowl from Glasstek and like it a lot. Cost just about $180 shipped. 2 or 4" would be a good 40-50 bucks less I think. 

Still trying to figure out how to attach it. 

Love to see some pics of your project as it is today. I've seen some of the older ones...

Good luck.
Dave


----------



## virginiavenom (Feb 20, 2011)

the appear to have complete fiberglass bolt on, I imagine that means hood shuts as a normal one would, and pin on for 64-67 with a 4 inch cowl. wondering if I shouldn't go pin on.....

anyway, here is a pic, forgive the crude tape off job, we have been stripping and giving a light coat of primer to the car for some time. interior is still only dynamat/fatmat, car still cranks up every start without problems, working on fixing some gauge gremlins next, then I'll be getting my power windows and door locks functional, changing out keys all around, then she goes off to a body shop. still gotta put a front end on. it. body panel change up from between panels. progress has been slow but steady. I have many other projects constantly going as well. by the end of this coming weekends, I gotta finish stripping the light panel and then I'm on to jams and other weird place stripping. but sunday I'll get some all around photos of the car and how she is progressing and or sitting. btw,no more flames! :cool


----------

